# Canon 580EX II or 430EX II



## yota4by4 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello,
 I just got a Canon 60D. I am having a lot of fun!
 The only flash I have is the one on the camera…
 The two I have been looking at:
 
 580EX II: ~ 500.00
 430EX II: ~ 300.00
 
 Pros or cons...?
Any thoughts…?


----------



## EV_007 (Apr 16, 2012)

580EXII has more power and options.


----------



## F250XLT (Apr 16, 2012)

Really depends on how deep you plan to get into photography, buy the model that has the bells and whistles you think you'll actually use. I personally have the 430EX II, and it does more than I need.


----------



## trevordurden (Apr 17, 2012)

Have you thought about using a flashlight instead? I'm still wondering why I paid a couple hundred dollars for something that just blinks light when I could've done the same job with a zebralight with a frosted lens.


----------



## Echo63 (Apr 19, 2012)

trevordurden said:


> Have you thought about using a flashlight instead? I'm still wondering why I paid a couple hundred dollars for something that just blinks light when I could've done the same job with a zebralight with a frosted lens.


POWER !

The speedlight has a lot more power than a "Zebralight with frosted lens" it's output is variable (in smaller steps than most flashlights) 
It auto adjusts the power it needs for a good image (but does sometimes get it wrong) but also has manual controls over the power.

If you get a 580EX it also allows you to trigger a flash away from the camera, which is great once you realize that you can make much nicer pictures with the flash off camera.

That said, I do use my EDC light frequently, normally to help focus in the dark, and also to just put a little "flash" into reflective markers on police cars at crime scenes (the lower levels on my V10R are great for this as it doesn't make it to bright)


----------



## DimeRazorback (Apr 20, 2012)

580EX II more flexible (literally) and powerful in many different ways.


----------



## desirider (May 29, 2012)

The Canon 580EX II can put out about 75 Ws of energy and the flash tube produces about 40 lm/W. Assuming this full power is dumped in about two thousandth of a second, the peak light output is about 75 Ws * 40 lm/W / 0.002s = 1.5 million lumens! You will need about 3000 Zebralights each putting out 500 lumens to produce the same visual effect. Even with those you can't match the CCT and CRI of the flash light


----------



## xjasperstudentx (Dec 25, 2012)

I havethe Canon 580EX II and its pretty good. You can move the flash head around idk if you can do the with the 430EX II. There's also more options in the 580EX like if you buy more flash heads the camera can be the primary and the others can be slaves.


----------



## lightdelight (Dec 25, 2012)

Buy an old vivitar and a cheap wireless trigger. They can be picked up for a fraction of a new unit, and they will serve you well. I am only suggesting this route because it doesn't sound like you have a specific need for the flash. With the leftover cash you can pick up another flash, and some light stands, and a softbox. Now you will be ready for much more.


----------



## kennethsross (Dec 26, 2012)

I have the 430EXII and the 550EXII. In most circumstances, they do a similar job, but as other poster have said, the 550 / 580 gives just a bit more flexibility.

Why not see what you can pick up on eBay? I've always found Canon flash to be well made and reliable (420EZ / 430EX / 550EX)


----------



## Costetl (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a 430 and love it!


----------



## eusty (Jan 8, 2013)

I also have the 430 and love it!

Sent using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## TweakMDS (Jan 10, 2013)

You guys do realize the OP asked this in april last year and has probably bought something by now, right?
Anyway, I'm joining in as well, possibly for future generations 

I have two 580EX's as well as a 430EXII and love all of them. 580 has a few nice features, like the head swiveling slightly more, more power, commander function (not all that important with a 60D since that has a builtin flash commander), better weather sealing. 
The 430 is a bit weaker but also smaller. I'd get that with a 60D. If you ever get multiple flashes, get at least one 580EXII. Or better yet, the 600EX-RT.


----------



## AOK (Apr 22, 2014)

desirider said:


> The Canon 580EX II can put out about 75 Ws of energy and the flash tube produces about 40 lm/W. Assuming this full power is dumped in about two thousandth of a second, the peak light output is about 75 Ws * 40 lm/W / 0.002s = 1.5 million lumens! You will need about 3000 Zebralights each putting out 500 lumens to produce the same visual effect. Even with those you can't match the CCT and CRI of the flash light



Nice!!! Regarding this I have a few questions:

1/ Where can I find such data as the Ws of Canon Speedlites and others eventually? I have both 430 & 580 and would love to know about the 430's power as well.

2/ How is the assumption about the time release made. I mean it is surely made based on some experienced. Could you please elaborate a little?

3/About those 1.5 million lumens: Your calculations are made based on 5 sec infinite full power dump? I believe that I am wrong. Could you please explain it to me.

Thank you in advance. I am noob on that.

As for the question: I use the 580 as main gun and the 430 as a second. The 580 can control (master) the 430 through infrared (not good if you shoot on a sunny day though). My advice: First buy 580 and at some later stages one, two or more 430s. I would also suggest not to count on that wireless feature from CANON.

On the other hand the new 660 XRT (no need to buy them) They are a LITTLE bit more powerfull and yet MUCH MORE expensive in comparison to the EXII generation. 

If you go for wireless (and you should - then you will see what it means to draw with light) use Tuff TTL Wireless Flash Trigger – Canon instead. Cheap, durable, great distance coverage.


----------



## Robear (Jul 18, 2014)

If you know how to shoot w/ manual flash, go the Yonguno route. Can save alot of dosh! 

EDIT: UGH.. I'm in idiot, this is a super old post.


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 6, 2014)

AOK said:


> .
> 
> On the other hand the new 660 XRT (no need to buy them) They are a LITTLE bit more powerfull and yet MUCH MORE expensive in comparison to the EXII generation.



Actually the 600 exrt isnt more powerful, just better focused
at 105mm the 580ex has a guide number of 58m at 100iso
at 105mm the 600ex-rt has a guide number of 58m at 100iso - the guide number of 60m is at 200mm zoom, something the 580ex doesnt do - its marketing making it look more powerful !

the canon RT radio system is brilliant though, i have a ST-E3-RT and 2x600EX-RT 
using the flashes off camera is simple, and being able to remotely adjust power saves heaps of time setting up a shot


----------



## Neilbenecke (Sep 5, 2014)

Ok so final answere as thrower on Tk75 versus TM 36 versus TN32 38000 tm26



Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------

